# Anyone fishing an NRX 7wt?



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

What line are you using?

I just picked up an NRX 7 along with a Wulff BTT Shorts line.

Guy at the shop said that line might overload this rod.

So far I've only cast it in my backyard with an Airflo Ridge Redfish/Bonefish taper which casts very nicely. The BTT Shorts lines seems to be a bit more aggressive than the Airflo line (at least in 8 wt)

Before I open the Wulff box I thought I'd see what everyone else is throwing on this rod.

TIA!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

I have one i use every day. I agree with the fellow at the fly shop I think the BTT semms to be about 1/2 weight over. I really like the SA Mastery Textured Series on that rod. I believe they call it the textured Grand Slam too.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sa mastery grand slam is 235gr @ 30ft. BTT Shorts is 224 @ 23ft. I really don't see that line as too heavy for the NRX. I throw it (BTT Shorts) with a Scott Tidal which is a little slower and it is just fine for my application.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Application is everything when it comes to matching up rod, line, fish and conditions. mosquitolaGOON's application fits him well since he's making alot of quick short shots at reds and such, so the rod and line loads quick and short where he needs it. On the other hand, tho the NRX 7wt is a fast rod, it comes by nature with a slightly softer tip, than many other ultra fast rods. So a shorter/heavier line is not necessarily needed to load relatively short under general conditions (but not like GOON's conditions over there). And, a regular weight forward line, even like the Wulff BTT (not the Short) will nicely get the longer distances you may be looking for. But if you go to the shorter head (and therefore more compacted weight), then it may over load the rod if you are quickly trying to punch distances. Longer heads like the TT and the BTT has better line control when casting more distances and allows you to carry more line to achive those distances, since the head is longer and thinner and the overall weight of the head is spread out across the total head length (which is longer than a short head).

So to compensate with what you have with that rod and BTT Short combo, try not to aerialize too much line, try to slow your casting stroke down and go ahead allow the rod to shoot ( trying not to punch it out there) when you feel the rod loaded. That may just be 20 to 25ft or so of flyline out of the tip top guide. Also, by nature, a 7wt is slightly less stiff than an 8wt, so the line will load easier due to the rod flexing more anyways. So again, slow it down and let the line go when it's ready. That might be a "pick up and lay back down" sort of cast, or a cast with 1 or 2 false cast. Also, try not to pick up so much line, since the weighted head is shorter. Instead, strip in more and try to pick up less, than what you would do with a longer head and taper. So maybe about 20ft fly line or so. Also work on slow lifts of the flyline up off the water to "pre-load the rod" before you start false casting to load the rod. That will shorted the time and # of false casting required to load the rod before the shoot. That can also help with a "lift up and lay back down" type of cast.

The end results will be easy loading with shots from 20 to 60ft. But going further than 60ft will take more casting skills with that fly line, or you'll have to switch to another line, like what redjim suggested or the standard BTT.

Good luck! 

Ted Haas


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys, and Ted, thanks for good overall advice in general.

My application is much like Goons since we probably fish the same waters. Short fast casts at fish that pop up. But now and then I need to bomb one out there (bombing distance for ME that is

I think I'm going to hang on to that BTT Short and use it for my kayak rod. (BVK 7wt) which is a stiffer faster rod than the NRX. 

The Airflo Bonefish/Redfish taper feels pretty good on the NRX on the lawn, I'm gonna need to fish it a bit and see how it does on the water. 

Can't wait to fish this rod!!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

May be my favorite all-around rod for reds here in Texas. Light weight power. NRX rods will handle a good range of lines from Rio redfish, BTT, to SA Amplitude Grand Slam or Bonefish.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Cortland Liquid crystal flats taper in 7wt. Much better than the SI mastery bonefish I had on it previously in 7wt.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mwong61 said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys, and Ted, thanks for good overall advice in general.
> 
> My application is much like Goons since we probably fish the same waters. Short fast casts at fish that pop up. But now and then I need to bomb one out there (bombing distance for ME that is
> 
> ...


Curious.... What feel of the rod do you honestly like better in your 2 - 7wts (price tags and brands aside). The BVK or the NRX?


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Curious.... What feel of the rod do you honestly like better in your 2 - 7wts (price tags and brands aside). The BVK or the NRX?


Most likely the one he happens to have in his hand at the right moment !


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sidelock said:


> Most likely the one he happens to have in his hand at the right moment !


Boi....


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Curious.... What feel of the rod do you honestly like better in your 2 - 7wts (price tags and brands aside). The BVK or the NRX?


Well, as I mentioned, I've only thrown it on the back lawn so far so my experience is limited.

I've had a number of 7s. Colton, Hardy, BVK. I've liked them all and caught a lot of fish on all of them. But the NRX feels like a whole nuther level of quality and sophistication both in terms of feel and performance.

When I got my Scott Meridian 8wt couple years ago I also moved up from a BVK 8. "To me" the Scott just felt "alive" in my hands in comparison to the BVK. I can honestly say it makes me a better caster.

So far, I'm getting that same kind of vibe with the NRX 7.

I still like the BVK's, they are a great value.

Incidentally, the day I bought the Scott Meridian, I went in to Orlando Outfitters intending to buy an NRX 8wt.

Had a chance to cast the Scott,NRX and Sage One and left with the Scott. Love that rod!


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

abgautier said:


> Cortland Liquid crystal flats taper in 7wt. Much better than the SI mastery bonefish I had on it previously in 7wt.


Are you fishing the clear or the sky blue? I'm intrigued by this line. I've never fished a clear line. 

What do you like about it?

thx


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

sjrobin said:


> May be my favorite all-around rod for reds here in Texas. Light weight power. NRX rods will handle a good range of lines from Rio redfish, BTT, to SA Amplitude Grand Slam or Bonefish.


i really liked your 8wt 1piece nrx. wish they made it in an even smaller size


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah that one pc 8 wt is three years old and the 4pc 7 is six years old. A one piece 7 would be excellent. Most good casters on the skiff gravitate to that rod. And the racks include Meridians, Helios one pc, and Sage One.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

mwong61 said:


> Are you fishing the clear or the sky blue? I'm intrigued by this line. I've never fished a clear line.
> 
> What do you like about it?
> 
> thx


The clear. I have it 6wt sage one and 7wt nrx. Super slick line. Shoots well and lands quietly, along with being clear.


----------



## Camren (Aug 1, 2016)

Greetings from tropical New Jersey!


I have the 7wt NRX and use a 230 grain 40 ft head airflo line. I really like this combo for my fishing.


One of the items I like about this rod (like stated before) is that it has a softer tip. Now for some speculation.. if you do go with a 40ft head, you may still be able to get the fast loading advantage of a 30ft head anyway due to the softer tip section ... if that makes sense. 


The softer tip would allow for a quick load /shot at a fish close, but you would still still have the longer head to air out some line when the situation calls for it. 


I can only speculate as I don't care for shorter heads and haven't use them much lately. 


I am eager to try tapers like the grand slam or tropical punch on this rod.


Good luck!


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Camren said:


> Greetings from tropical New Jersey!
> 
> 
> I have the 7wt NRX and use a 230 grain 40 ft head airflo line. I really like this combo for my fishing.
> ...


The line I have on it now is the Airflo Ridge Bonefish/Redfish taper which is I believe a 38.5' head. So far it really seems like a good fit but I need to verify by fishing it.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

If anyone wants trade a Sage One for an NRX Pro 1 in 8w, I would be willing to discuss. Needs to be in almost new shape like my NRX is.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> If anyone wants trade a Sage One for an NRX Pro 1 in 8w, I would be willing to discuss. Needs to be in almost new shape like my NRX is.


You can buy a brand new Sage One 8wt 4 piece at closeout prices right now. $500.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

mwong61 said:


> You can buy a brand new Sage One 8wt 4 piece at closeout prices right now. $500.


You buy one and trade to me.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> You buy one and trade to me.


Dude, you're tempting me.......CURSE YOU AQUASCUM!

Where are you located? Got some pics of your NRX?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

mwong61 said:


> Dude, you're tempting me.......CURSE YOU AQUASCUM!
> 
> Where are you located? Got some pics of your NRX?


Tampa, FL. I dont have any on me. It's the green wraps (vs. the blue). I use it as a backup to another NRX 8W so it doesnt get much use. You arent going to be able to differentiate from a new one. I think this is a pic of the it with a reel.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Ken's Pro1 8wt is in cherry condition. His offer is legit.

And personally...I think the green wraps look sexier than the blue.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Man, I am super tempted. But I need another 8 wt like a hole in the head. I am rather 8wt heavy right now. (I have 4, I think) And I love my Meridian 8. 

Thanks for the offer though! Maybe someone else will grab it while the Sage One's are still around on closeouts.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Omg, now I'm looking at a Sage One 6wt.....sigh...it's a sickness...


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I would honestly get one. They will replace the 8 90% of the time. Awesome to cast.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

mwong61 said:


> Omg, now I'm looking at a Sage One 6wt.....sigh...it's a sickness...


Sick rod...love mine.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Sick rod...love mine.


I ordered one. 

Really looking forward to using it for winter reds here in the Lagoon.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok, so I've been on a bit of a tear with buying new rods lately. (Particularly with the Sage closeouts.)

But in the spirit of the immortal words of Frank Zappa, "Shut up and play yer guitar"...it was high time to quit yapping and start fishing.

I finally got to spend some quality time on the water with my new NRX 7 weight. Wow, just wow, I knew I would like this rod but man I REALLY love it.

From all the advice on this thread I decided to go with the Wulff BTT standard (not Shorts). It seems to be a perfect pairing for me.

It's got a lot of feel for finesse stuff yet its got the muscle to bomb one out there. I have a Nautilus FWX on it and it's the perfect lightweight redfish rod.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)




----------

